# Botox, Zyplast, Teeth Bleaching



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I am a bit worried I just realised my botox is due up in a couple of months and I have had zyplast about 6 months ago plus teeth bleaching and need my veneers looking after can anyone recommend someone in either Cairo or Red Sea as I am quite anxious I am might start the downward spiral as my teeth can tend to chip sometimes and what are the prices like for cosmetic procedures and are they safe?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> I am a bit worried I just realised my botox is due up in a couple of months and I have had zyplast about 6 months ago plus teeth bleaching and need my veneers looking after can anyone recommend someone in either Cairo or Red Sea as I am quite anxious I am might start the downward spiral as my teeth can tend to chip sometimes and what are the prices like for cosmetic procedures and are they safe?


Thought it was only women that had all that sort of stuff done.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Believe me dawwwling when you get to be my age it all goes down hill and gravity takes it's toll


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

Horus said:


> Believe me dawwwling when you get to be my age it all goes down hill and gravity takes it's toll



'Ladyboy'


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Charlie's Angel said:


> 'Ladyboy'


:clap2::clap2:I was going to say that but decided to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> :clap2::clap2:I was going to say that but decided to give him the benefit of the doubt.




I would say he must be hard work


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

You need to look nice for the females but I have a funny story for you 

I had to pop around to my female friend today as the bath had cat turds in it again as my wife refuses to help clean and I needed a shower, we have known each other for 3 years, nothing has ever happened but she split with her boyfriend recently and she comes in the bathroom offering to dry me off I said NOOOOO  so there I was starkers being handed some talc and a pink furry floral bathrobe and blue flip flops I was more red than anything  but the best was yet to come I had a cup of coffee in the lounge and put my legs apart and there was laughter and a flash from the camera phone the photo is horrific 

Just goes to show you however that a 40 year old man has the offer to be dried off and seduced by a 26 year old lady botox....worth every penny

I made my excuses and left at least one broken heart in the UK she's more like my sister than anything 

I had some explaining to do when I came in as well where I had been and why I was grinning


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> You need to look nice for the females but I have a funny story for you
> 
> I had to pop around to my female friend today as the bath had cat turds in it again as my wife refuses to help clean and I needed a shower, we have known each other for 3 years, nothing has ever happened but she split with her boyfriend recently and she comes in the bathroom offering to dry me off I said NOOOOO  so there I was starkers being handed some talc and a pink furry floral bathrobe and blue flip flops I was more red than anything  but the best was yet to come I had a cup of coffee in the lounge and put my legs apart and there was laughter and a flash from the camera phone the photo is horrific
> 
> ...




Your coming to Egypt... you dont need botox... you have a British Passport


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Exactly... Just wave your passport around and you will have tons of males and females wanting to marry you. 

And the older you look, the better.


----------

